# Operating Systems > Windows Takes a long time to get shut down

## gopii4u

when i give turn off option in my pc it takes a long time to get shut down. In my PC i use windows XP service pack II. Try find a solution for my problem.

----------


## Manojks

Hi,

The link below will help you...

http://www.pcstats.com/articleview.c...d=1590&page=32

But these tips wont make a great difference... If you have good hardware then obviously system performance is also good...

Thanks
Manoj :Smile:

----------


## shivender

Hi

may i know how old ur PC is???????and what type of motherboard u r using,i mean configuration of motherboard....

----------

